# Little Lotus (and Dillon) are 6 months old today!!



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's changed loads on that time
At 6 weeks









At 12 weeks









Last night she was smiling


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww love her, cant believe shes 6 months already!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Me neither it's gone so flaming quick!! It's scary!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

awww well happy half-birthday Lotus! You're so prettyyyyyy!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fank you miss natti  
She knows she's pretty :roll: I'm sure that's what the woofing is about!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG 6 months only seems like 2 months ago,time is flying past


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks Sarah.
I think it's so cool they were born on the same day.
I cant believe Dillon is 6 months either, time flies when your havin fun eh! lol
I will look out some pics to add of my wee guy. x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Awww thanks Sarah.
> I think it's so cool they were born on the same day.
> I cant believe Dillon is 6 months either, time flies when your havin fun eh! lol
> I will look out some pics to add of my wee guy. x


Yes lets see the then and now pics


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

These are some of my favs of my guy.
Ok here he is...9 days old. lol









5 weeks









9weeks









5 months









finally 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww Dillon happy half birthday too!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy 6mo Birthday Lotus & Dillon!! Lotus has changed so much...she's gone from a gorgeous puppy to a beauty-ful Chi girl! I can't wait to see what she looks like another 6mo from now. She's such a stunner!! :love5:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I'm just seeing the Dillon pics...how cute! He always looks so big in pics...that last one you can really see he's just a wee fella. Saweet boy!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Me neither I'm intrigued to see her as an adult especially as they change so much in the next 6 months and shes sooooo slow maturing


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes beautiful pics,he looked like a little black bear


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Awww Dillon happy half birthday too!!


He says fanks Auntie Sarah. xxxx

I agree Lotus is a wee beauty! x



MChis said:


> OMG I'm just seeing the Dillon pics...how cute! He always looks so big in pics...that last one you can really see he's just a wee fella. Saweet boy!!!


Thanks Heather.
Yeah he really does look a lot bigger in pics compared to real life.
I always crop them too. 
He is a wee guy still, bless. x


michele said:


> Yes beautiful pics,he looked like a little black bear


Thanks Michele.
I always thought he looked like a black bear too, especially as a newborn. lol x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Me neither I'm intrigued to see her as an adult especially as they change so much in the next 6 months and shes sooooo slow maturing



That's because mums so anxious to see how she matures! :lol: Little brat is taking her sweet time. hehe


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw Happy 6th month birthday to two of my favorite sweeties on here, Lotus and Dillon!!  
Lovely pics, ladies! They are both becoming more gorgeous by the day!

Happy Half Birthday, Lotus and Dillon! :hello1:


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww little lotus is adorable - doesnt time fly by!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's GORGEOUS!! Happy 6 mos Birthday Lotus!!!

Are Lotus and Dillon liter mates?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone

Kristy no they're not at all just have the same birthday  Dillon has the same dad as poppy rachels dog


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It amazes me just how quick they have to grow up. Shame they couldn't stay babies forever. X


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She's still just as cute now as she was a couple months ago!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

those babies are growing up so fast! 
Lotus and Dillon are both so very sweet :love7:


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Crikey! Where on earth has that time gone? Lotus and Dillon are both so adorable. They grow up so fast... I totally get why some people have several Chis!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

<3 hugs to my little niece doggy!


----------

